# Addio rojadirecta. Non sarà più visibile in Italia. Vince Mediaset



## admin (18 Novembre 2015)

Mediaset sembra aver vinto, almeno per il momento, la propria battaglia contro Rojadirecta, sito che trasmette partite di calcio in streaming.

Ecco, di seguito, il comunicato diradamento, poco fa, dall'azienda:"Il tribunale di Milano ha ordinato a un importante fornitore italiano di connessione internet di inibire a tutti i propri clienti l'accesso al dominio it.rojadirecta.eu, uno dei principali siti che viola sistematicamente il copyright delle gare di Serie A e Champions League. Contestualmente, la magistratura milanese ha anche vincolato l'azienda di tlc all'immediata rimozione di tutti i siti con nome "rojadirecta", indipendentemente dal Paese in cui sono registrati. Il giudice ha inoltre fissato una penale di 30mila euro per ogni giorno di ritardo nell'attuazione del provvedimento".


----------



## ildemone85 (18 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset sembra aver vinto, almeno per il momento, la propria battaglia contro Rojadirecta, sito che trasmette partite di calcio in streaming.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, il comunicato diradamento, poco fa, dall'azienda:"Il tribunale di Milano ha ordinato a un importante fornitore italiano di connessione internet di inibire a tutti i propri clienti l'accesso al dominio it.rojadirecta.eu, uno dei principali siti che viola sistematicamente il copyright delle gare di Serie A e Champions League. Contestualmente, la magistratura milanese ha anche vincolato l'azienda di tlc all'immediata rimozione di tutti i siti con nome "rojadirecta", indipendentemente dal Paese in cui sono registrati. Il giudice ha inoltre fissato una penale di 30mila euro per ogni giorno di ritardo nell'attuazione del provvedimento".



fanno ridere, basta un sw per navigare anonimi e si raggirano sti clown


----------



## Albijol (18 Novembre 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> fanno ridere, basta un sw per navigare anonimi e si raggirano sti clown



Ma poi come se esistesse solo Rojadirecta....


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2015)

*Fino a ieri, per vedere Rojadirecta in Italia, bastava semplicemente cambiare i DNS ed inserire quelli di Google ( http://www.milanworld.net/come-velocizzare-la-connessione-adsl-con-i-dns-di-google-guida-vt7752.html ).

Vedremo ora con questo provvedimento se cambieranno le cose.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Novembre 2015)

Quanto sono ridicoli , perché se uno non " trova " Roja fa l abbonamento a quello schifo di Mediaset ..


----------



## ralf (18 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset sembra aver vinto, almeno per il momento, la propria battaglia contro Rojadirecta, sito che trasmette partite di calcio in streaming.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, il comunicato diradamento, poco fa, dall'azienda:"Il tribunale di Milano ha ordinato a un importante fornitore italiano di connessione internet di inibire a tutti i propri clienti l'accesso al dominio it.rojadirecta.eu, uno dei principali siti che viola sistematicamente il copyright delle gare di Serie A e Champions League. Contestualmente, la magistratura milanese ha anche vincolato l'azienda di tlc all'immediata rimozione di tutti i siti con nome "rojadirecta", indipendentemente dal Paese in cui sono registrati. Il giudice ha inoltre fissato una penale di 30mila euro per ogni giorno di ritardo nell'attuazione del provvedimento".



Il blocco è solo un blocco dns, basta cambiare i server DNS della propria connessione e usare per esempio i dns di Google e tornerà come prima 
Nella peggiore delle ipotesi se non vi funziona col cambio dns, basta utilizzare un proxy o una vpn per bypassare il blocco.


----------



## juventino (18 Novembre 2015)

Da notare come SOLO Mediaset si mette a fare queste crociate. Segno evidente che sono nello sterco fino al collo.


----------



## medjai (18 Novembre 2015)

Io il calcio lo guardo su liveru

È meglio di rojadirecta


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Novembre 2015)

Dite a Piershilvio che esistono milioni di siti e non solo rojadirecta


----------



## Lollo7zar (18 Novembre 2015)

Non mi avrete mai tv spazzatura.


----------



## Albijol (18 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Da notare come SOLO Mediaset si mette a fare queste crociate. Segno evidente che *sono nello sterco fino al collo.*



This.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Novembre 2015)

Preferirei sentire le partite alla radio piuttosto che farmi l'abbonamento a mediaset

Che poi rojadirecta è tra i peggiori, è la mia ultima scelta


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Novembre 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Io il calcio lo guardo su liveru
> 
> È meglio di rojadirecta



stavo per dirlo io


----------



## prebozzio (18 Novembre 2015)

#JeSuisRojaDirecta


----------



## Danielsan (19 Novembre 2015)

Io avevo letto che l'inchiesta è partite grazie a una denuncia di Sky Italia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Novembre 2015)

Fanno ridere.

In Germania c'era il famoso sito Kino per streaming di film. Il stato gli ha chiusi. Risultato? Tre giorni dopo e nato il sito Kinox.

Non possono fermare siti di streaming con azioni del genere. Tra siti laternativi, cambi di nome e proxy servers e troppo semplice cavarsela.


----------



## beleno (19 Novembre 2015)

Probabilmente attirerebbero più clienti offrendo un prodotto valido, piuttosto che chiudendo siti a caso...

Comunque in Italia siamo all'età della pietra, altrimenti Sky/Mediaset avrebbero i giorni contati. Prima di abbonarmi a Sky (2011? 2012?) mi ero abbonato a NBA League Pass, con 100 euro (o dollari? la memoria mi tradisce). Potevo vedere tutte le partite (c'era un abbonamento meno costoso per seguire solo la propria squadre del cuore) in HD su vari dispositivi, inoltre in ciascuna di esse erano presenti dei "segnalibri" che permettevano di vedere direttamente le azioni salienti quarto per quarto. 

Immaginate una cosa del genere per il la Serie A, immaginate Netflix e poi pensate a Mediaset, ma anche a Sky, che nel 2016 (2016!) aumenta di un euro il prezzo dell'HD, invece di trasmettere in QHD/UHD.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Da notare come SOLO Mediaset si mette a fare queste crociate. Segno evidente che sono nello sterco fino al collo.



Questo è poco ma sicuro...

Però va detto che ci sono delle regole e i siti di streaming che offrono contenuti gratis perché li rubano sono a tutti gli effetti fuori legge..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Novembre 2015)

Ma si, morto uno ne verranno fuori altri 20. Funziona così.


----------



## Kaladin85 (19 Novembre 2015)

Eh, certo, come se non esistessero duemila modi diversi per aggirare questi blocchi.
Tutto ciò denota lo sfascio della giustizia italiana, dove a decidere sono giudici dell'età media di 70 anni, che non sanno nemmeno accendere un pc e privi di ogni competenza nella materia su cui sono chiamati ad esprimersi, che sprecano così i soldi dei contribuenti.


----------



## Serginho (19 Novembre 2015)

In UK è tutto bloccato ma ci vogliono 5 minuti a trovare un escamotage per aggirare il blocco, stessa cosa sarà pure in Italia. Gli unici che verranno fregati sono quelli che non sanno nulla di queste cose


----------



## juventino (19 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questo è poco ma sicuro...
> 
> Però va detto che ci sono delle regole e i siti di streaming che offrono contenuti gratis perché li rubano sono a tutti gli effetti fuori legge..



Non voglio giustificare questi siti, ma la storia recente dimostra che combattere la pirateria mettendosi a fare casini per farli chiudere non risolve assolutamente nulla (anche perché come ha già detto qualcuno ne chiude 1 e ne aprono 908979709). Se davvero non vogliono che la gente guardi su questi siti proponessero un servizio decente a prezzi equi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non voglio giustificare questi siti, ma la storia recente dimostra che combattere la pirateria mettendosi a fare casini per farli chiudere non risolve assolutamente nulla (anche perché come ha già detto qualcuno ne chiude 1 e ne aprono 908979709). Se davvero non vogliono che la gente guardi su questi siti proponessero un servizio decente a prezzi equi.



Ma cos'è un prezzo equo? Ho visto gente scaricare film che in Blu-Ray compri a 9 euro...non può esistere concorrenza tra me che devo offrire un servizio a pagamento (per il quale pago licenze etc..) e chi offre lo stesso servizio gratis perché lo ruba...


----------



## juventino (19 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è un prezzo equo? Ho visto gente scaricare film che in Blu-Ray compri a 9 euro...non può esistere concorrenza tra me che devo offrire un servizio a pagamento (per il quale pago licenze etc..) e chi offre lo stesso servizio gratis perché lo ruba...



Per film, serie tv et simila il paragone non lo devi fare coi DVD e Blu-ray (che hanno prezzi poco competitivi), ma coi servizi di streaming a pagamento (tipo Netflix). Anche altri settori hanno compreso questo concetto, ad esempio nei videogiochi: con l'arrivo di piattaforme tipo Steam in pochissimi si mettono ancora a scaricare videogiochi.


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Novembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Eh, certo, come se non esistessero duemila modi diversi per aggirare questi blocchi.
> Tutto ciò denota lo sfascio della giustizia italiana, dove a decidere sono giudici dell'età media di 70 anni, che non sanno nemmeno accendere un pc e privi di ogni competenza nella materia su cui sono chiamati ad esprimersi, che sprecano così i soldi dei contribuenti.


I giudici 70enni si limitano semplicemente ad applicare le leggi esistenti. Anche se fossero dei 35enni super esperti non potrebbero fare altro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Novembre 2015)

Come se fosse un problema


----------



## DannySa (19 Novembre 2015)

Che ridere, bravi bravi.
E' bello saper usare firefox come si deve.


----------



## Snake (19 Novembre 2015)

fanno tenerezza


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non voglio giustificare questi siti, ma la storia recente dimostra che combattere la pirateria mettendosi a fare casini per farli chiudere non risolve assolutamente nulla (anche perché come ha già detto qualcuno ne chiude 1 e ne aprono 908979709). Se davvero non vogliono che la gente guardi su questi siti proponessero un servizio decente a prezzi equi.



c'è gente che continuerebbe a rubare pure se la roba fosse venduta a prezzo equo  le major dovrebbero trovare un modo per fare soldi con lo streaming gratis , tipo inserire pubblicità ecc


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per film, serie tv et simila il paragone non lo devi fare coi DVD e Blu-ray (che hanno prezzi poco competitivi), ma coi servizi di streaming a pagamento (tipo *Netflix*). Anche altri settori hanno compreso questo concetto, ad esempio nei videogiochi: con l'arrivo di piattaforme tipo *Steam* in pochissimi si mettono ancora a scaricare videogiochi.



Infatti nessuno muove azioni legai o reclama contro aziende che operano in regime di legalità...diversissimo il discorso dello streaming pirata che invece è a tutti gli effetti un servizio illegale o meglio, un furto...Fatemi capire, si criticano sempre i politici corrotti e parliamo sempre di legalità ma poi quando ci fa comodo difendiamo i ladri? Qui è come se uno rubasse benzina ai distributori e poi la rivendesse dietro la strada a 30 centesimi al litro


----------



## Kaladin85 (19 Novembre 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> c'è gente che continuerebbe a rubare pure se la roba fosse venduta a prezzo equo  le major dovrebbero trovare un modo per fare soldi con lo streaming gratis , tipo inserire pubblicità ecc



Ma qui non è questione di rubare: Sky offre tutta la serie A, l'Europa League, ma non la Champions; Mediaset offre una parte di Serie A, la Champions, ma non l'Europa League.
Per guardare tutto devi farti due abbonamenti e svenarti.

In un paese civile Sky, Mediaset e altri due o tre concorrenti dovrebbero poterti offrire tutte quante le partite, variando solo il format, gli approfondimenti e la qualità del servizio e tu dovresti essere libero di scegliere il prodotto che più si addice alle tue esigenze.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Novembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ma qui non è questione di rubare: Sky offre tutta la serie A, l'Europa League, ma non la Champions; Mediaset offre una parte di Serie A, la Champions, ma non l'Europa League.
> Per guardare tutto devi farti due abbonamenti e svenarti.
> 
> In un paese civile Sky, Mediaset e altri due o tre concorrenti dovrebbero poterti offrire tutte quante le partite, variando solo il format, gli approfondimenti e la qualità del servizio e tu dovresti essere libero di scegliere il prodotto che più si addice alle tue esigenze.



io non mi riferivo a mediaset in particolare , mettevo in evidenza che la gente che non ha intenzione di acquistare un prodotto non lo fara mai manco costasse un 1 euro, quindi bisogna escogitare un modo per trarre guadagno anche da chi guarda lo streaming aum aum , quindi film , partite ecc


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Novembre 2015)

Mai usata, ci sono siti migliori

Ciao mediaS.E.R.T.


----------



## Jino (19 Novembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ma qui non è questione di rubare: Sky offre tutta la serie A, l'Europa League, ma non la Champions; Mediaset offre una parte di Serie A, la Champions, ma non l'Europa League.
> Per guardare tutto devi farti due abbonamenti e svenarti.
> 
> In un paese civile Sky, Mediaset e altri due o tre concorrenti dovrebbero poterti offrire tutte quante le partite, variando solo il format, gli approfondimenti e la qualità del servizio e tu dovresti essere libero di scegliere il prodotto che più si addice alle tue esigenze.



Ciò non cambia il suo concetto, pure se ci fosse una pay tv che ti offre tutto a dieci euro al mese ci sarebbe gente che sbircia in streaming gratis. Questo è un "male" impossibile da estirpare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ciò non cambia il suo concetto, pure se ci fosse una pay tv che ti offre tutto a dieci euro al mese ci sarebbe gente che sbircia in streaming gratis. Questo è un "male" impossibile da estirpare.



Se non ci fosse questo male chissà quanti soldi chiederebbero


----------



## Gas (20 Novembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se non ci fosse questo male chissà quanti soldi chiederebbero



Esatto. Forse qualcuno è giovane ma qualcun'altro ricorderà che una volta il calcio si poteva vedere GRATIS ! Tutto gratis.
Ma come facevano a campare ? Forse alla fin fine i soldi delle pubblicità bastavano...
Ora è un circo all'ingrasso e noi siamo quelli che vengono spremuti il più possibile.

Se al mondo esistono canali che acquistano i diritti della serie A e decidono di trasmetterli in chiaro per i propri utenti e magari anche sul loro canale in streaming, beh hanno tutta la mia approvazione ed io in quanto cittadino del mondo mi sento di poter guardare il loro canale in streaming senza dover rendere conto a nessuno e senza neppure sentirmi in colpa.

:ciao:


----------



## Jino (20 Novembre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Esatto. Forse qualcuno è giovane ma qualcun'altro ricorderà che una volta il calcio si poteva vedere GRATIS ! Tutto gratis.
> Ma come facevano a campare ? Forse alla fin fine i soldi delle pubblicità bastavano...
> Ora è un circo all'ingrasso e noi siamo quelli che vengono spremuti il più possibile.
> 
> ...



Ma quando è stato gratis? Suvvia. Una volta o andavi allo stadio o l'ascoltavi per radio oppure ti guardavi le sintesi su novantesimo. Le poche partite che facevano vedere in chiaro, tipo di coppa campioni, le fanno vedere pure adesso. Se ora ti puoi guardare tutte le partite in tv è proprio da quando sono nate appunto le pay tv.


----------



## Jino (20 Novembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se non ci fosse questo male chissà quanti soldi chiederebbero



Per me nessun problema nei confronti di quelli che piratano, che siano giochi, film o partite in streaming. Non capisco solo quelli che se ne vantano o reputano stupidi quelli che si abbonano o comprano prodotti originali.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma quando è stato gratis? Suvvia. Una volta o andavi allo stadio o l'ascoltavi per radio oppure ti guardavi le sintesi su novantesimo. Le poche partite che facevano vedere in chiaro, tipo di coppa campioni, le fanno vedere pure adesso. Se ora ti puoi guardare tutte le partite in tv è proprio da quando sono nate appunto le pay tv.



Prima delle Pay la coppa campioni è sempre stata tutta in chiaro, 
le dirette del campionato no, ma per esempio le trasmettevano il giorno dopo sulle tv locali.
I film andavano in visione in chiaro dopo 6 mesi dalle uscite cinematografiche e Mediaset si è arricchita proprio in quel periodo, senza contare l'indotto per la pubblicità.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Novembre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Esatto. *Forse qualcuno è giovane ma qualcun'altro ricorderà che una volta il calcio si poteva vedere GRATIS ! Tutto gratis.
> *Ma come facevano a campare ? Forse alla fin fine i soldi delle pubblicità bastavano...
> Ora è un circo all'ingrasso e noi siamo quelli che vengono spremuti il più possibile.
> 
> ...



WTF?!?! Ma quando mai è stato gratis? ah forse quando non ti facevano vedere nulla...grazie tante...i soldi delle pay tv se li pappano i club e di conseguenza i calciatori...ecco perché adesso paghi per vedere..perché Maradona prendeva 2 miliardi e Messi 20 milioni...

Il punto è che quei canali non esistono..esistono solo siti che "rubano" i contenuti e poi li trasmettono on-lin facendo soldi sulle visualizzazioni coi banner...non sono onesti mecenati, sono ladri che offrono un servizio alla gente


----------



## Jino (20 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Prima delle Pay la coppa campioni è sempre stata tutta in chiaro,
> le dirette del campionato no, ma per esempio le trasmettevano il giorno dopo sulle tv locali.
> I film andavano in visione in chiaro dopo 6 mesi dalle uscite cinematografiche e Mediaset si è arricchita proprio in quel periodo, senza contare l'indotto per la pubblicità.



Tutta in chiaro che cosa vuol dire? Facevano vedere una partita per volta, una il martedi, una il mercoledi ed una il giovedi, stop. Niente di diverso da ciò che accade fondamentalmente ora. Mica come con le pay dove ti puoi vedere quello che vuoi. Di campionato zero in chiaro eh. 

Si guardavano i programmi dove facevano le dirette in collegamento radio o con un'inviato dallo stadio. Poi i programmi si sintesi. 

Sui film ti do ragione, li il discorso è diverso chiaramente.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tutta in chiaro che cosa vuol dire? Facevano vedere una partita per volta, una il martedi, una il mercoledi ed una il giovedi, stop. Niente di diverso da ciò che accade fondamentalmente ora. Mica come con le pay dove ti puoi vedere quello che vuoi. Di campionato zero in chiaro eh.
> 
> Si guardavano i programmi dove facevano le dirette in collegamento radio o con un'inviato dallo stadio. Poi i programmi si sintesi.
> 
> Sui film ti do ragione, li il discorso è diverso chiaramente.



Nelle coppe le italiane venivano trasmesse tutte in diretta ed erano tutte in chiaro, venivano solo oscurate nelle città in cui giocavano,
nel campionato l'ho già detto io che non c'erano le dirette, veniva solo trasmessa la domenica una sintesi in differita di circa 30/40 minuti della partita principale.


----------



## Jino (20 Novembre 2015)

Beh non tutte, facevano vedere un'italiana il martedi ed una il mercoledi, mica le due partite ogni giornata! Idem per la coppa uefa e coppa delle coppe.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh non tutte, facevano vedere un'italiana il martedi ed una il mercoledi, mica le due partite ogni giornata! Idem per la coppa uefa e coppa delle coppe.



Beh ma certo, vuoi mettere con ora ?

Poi io ho notato proprio un calo nel servizio rispetto ai primi anni 2000, già un controcampo è moolto meglio rispetto a tiki taka.


----------



## Jino (20 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh ma certo, vuoi mettere con ora ?
> 
> Poi io ho notato proprio un calo nel servizio rispetto ai primi anni 2000, già un controcampo è moolto meglio rispetto a tiki taka.



Quel controcampo e tiki taka sono due programmi molti diversi, sia per fascia oraria che per obiettivi. Non si possono confrontare.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh non tutte, facevano vedere un'italiana il martedi ed una il mercoledi, mica le due partite ogni giornata! Idem per la coppa uefa e coppa delle coppe.



No NO!, quella è stata una fase di transizione, ancor prima si vedevano proprio tutte, magari capitava se c'erano due partite in contemporanea che una veniva trasmessa in differita subito dopo, anche perchè ovviamente senza il digitale c'erano meno canali e non potevano certo essere tutti occupati con il calcio.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> No NO!, quella è stata una fase di transizione, ancor prima si vedevano proprio tutte, magari capitava se c'erano due partite in contemporanea che una veniva trasmessa in differita subito dopo, anche perchè ovviamente senza il digitale c'erano meno canali e non potevano certo essere tutti occupati con il calcio.



Me lo ricordo anch'io che alcune venivano trasmesse in differita, quelle di Champions (parlo del periodo 2000-2005). Mi ricordo male ?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Me lo ricordo anch'io che alcune venivano trasmesse in differita, quelle di Champions (parlo del periodo 2000-2005). Mi ricordo male ?



Gli anni precisi non li ricordo,
fatto stà che siamo passati dal vedere tutto in chiaro a quasi nulla,
questo per chi riesce a vedere un pò più in là è anche la dimostrazione di come sia malato in genere il nostro sistema economico, non ci si accontenta mai, non ci sono compromessi, i consumatori sono una spugna da strizzare sempre di più.


----------



## Jino (21 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> No NO!, quella è stata una fase di transizione, ancor prima si vedevano proprio tutte, magari capitava se c'erano due partite in contemporanea che una veniva trasmessa in differita subito dopo, anche perchè ovviamente senza il digitale c'erano meno canali e non potevano certo essere tutti occupati con il calcio.



E cosa sto dicendo io, quando avevamo quattro squadre in coppa campioni e sei sette tra uefa e coppa delle coppe capitavano partite in contemporanea e ne vedevi al massimo una. Capitava come dici tu una in differita in piena notte. Se il Milan non me lo facevano vedere lo seguivo per radio e poi guardavo pressing champions league, con il mitico Vianello. 

Insomma dai, io tutti questi cambiamenti in negativo non li vedo, vuoi seguire tutte le partite o scegliere quella che vuoi? Ti fai la pay, se vuoi continuare ad affidarti alle partite in chiaro ti pigli quella che arriva. 

Oppure semplicemente vai al bar, come facevo io i primi tempi delle pay, tutti al bar in compagnia.


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Novembre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Esatto. Forse qualcuno è giovane ma qualcun'altro ricorderà che una volta il calcio si poteva vedere GRATIS ! Tutto gratis.
> Ma come facevano a campare ? Forse alla fin fine i soldi delle pubblicità bastavano...
> Ora è un circo all'ingrasso e noi siamo quelli che vengono spremuti il più possibile.
> 
> ...


Il discorso è che non acquistano proprio niente, quei siti trasmettono le partite senza poterlo fare. 

Comunque, per chi è interessato, su wikipedia è spiegato abbastanza bene come funzionavano i diritti tv in passato e quante gare venivano generalmente trasmesse in chiaro.


----------

